# Matagorda Island Peninsula 2 acres and Cabin FOR SALE



## fmvaughn

2 acres of an undivided interest for sale - One Acre on Bay side with a Cabin, and one acre on the gulf side. $37,500 for both. Matagorda Island Peninsula part of the 5735.35 acre tract. Call 361-648-8996


----------



## iralewisjr

still available????text call 8322578590 Ira


----------



## fmvaughn

fmvaughn said:


> 2 acres of an undivided interest for sale - One Acre on Bay side with a Cabin, and one acre on the gulf side. $37,500 for both. Matagorda Island Peninsula part of the 5735.35 acre tract. Call 361-648-8996


****Updated and lowered price. Only 1 acre on the bay side with the cabin and storage buildings for sale. Lowered price of $28,000 Call or text 361-648-8996. Gulf side acre NOT for sale.


----------



## EIGHTSKATE

Any pictures?


----------



## jmk

Location?


----------



## EIGHTSKATE

How do you convey an undivided interest?


----------



## mrsh978

Want ads are at bottom of page


----------



## day0082

Pics please and location..
Thanks


----------



## redfish2010

Pics please


----------

